# Estao corretas estas 4 frases



## Ancia

Olá, bom dia!!!

Por favor, alguém me pode dizer se estas frases estao correctas?? 

a) Dispomos dum sistema informático de reservas avançado mas, ao mesmo tempo, fácil e eficaz para quem visitar a nossa página.

b) Reduzir a tendência do seu hotel receber mais reservas durante umas épocas do que em outras

c) Gestão rápida y eficaz de todas as reservas, perguntamos ao hotel pela disponibilidade se tem quartos disponíveis. 

d)Sermos  informados de forma contínua sobre aquelas datas nas que o seu  hotel não tem quartos disponíveis.

Muito obrigado!!


----------



## spielenschach

Ancia said:


> Olá, bom dia!!!
> 
> Por favor, alguém me pode dizer se estas frases estao correctas??
> 
> a) Dispomos dum sistema informático de reservas avançado mas, ao mesmo tempo, fácil e eficaz para quem visitar a nossa página.
> 
> b) Reduzir a tendência do seu hotel: receber mais reservas durante umas épocas do que em outras
> 
> c) Gestão rápida ye eficaz de todas as reservas, perguntamos ao hotel pela disponibilidade, se tem quartos disponíveis.
> 
> d)Sermos  informados de forma contínua sobre aquelas datas nasem que o seu  hotel não tem quartos disponíveis.
> 
> Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Ancia

Olá!!

Como se diz quando se quer dizer "muito muito muito brigado"???


----------



## Alentugano

Ancia said:


> Olá!!
> 
> Como se diz quando se quer dizer "muito muito muito brigado"???


 
Olá,
pode dizer, por exemplo, "_Muitíssimo obrigado"_ ou _"Obrigadíssimo"._


----------



## Ancia

Olá!!!

Muito obrigado pela tu ajuda, Spielencahch e Alentugano. Acontece que nao sei se me exprimi bem na opçao b)" Reduzir a tendência do seu hotel de receber mais reservas durante umas épocas do que em outras"

O que eu quero dizer é que com a nossa ajuda, vamos facilitar que o o hotel receba reservas nao só em verao ou nas tracicional época alta, mas também durante todo o ano. Como o posso dizer?


----------



## spielenschach

Ancia said:


> Olá!!!
> 
> Muito obrigado pela tu ajuda, Spielencahch e Alentugano. Acontece que nao sei se me exprimi bem na opçao b)" Reduzir a tendência do seu hotel de receber mais reservas durante umas épocas do que em outras"
> 
> O que eu quero dizer é que com a nossa ajuda, vamos facilitar que o hotel receba reservas não só emno verão ou nas tracicional época alta, mas também durante todo o ano. Como o posso dizer?


----------



## IsaC

Ancia, poderá dizer:

- porporcionar um maior equilíbrio no número de reservas entre épocas altas e baixas, contrariando a actual tendência para as reservas ocorrerem maioritariamente no verão


----------



## IsaC

Só uma correcção, enganei-me, não é porporcionar mas sim proporcionar e não é verão mass Verão.

Peço desculpa


----------



## Ancia

Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Boa noite pessoal!

Uma perguntinha aí galera, a contação de+um=dum existe em português?
é possível usá-la no Brasil? Me explico, essa contração terá origem européio, ou larinoamericano, ou é português para os dois? Só quero saber se pode-se usar no Brasil se ela for portuguesa. A li na frase primeira colocada pela membro Ancia, podem explicar-me brevemente para não sair-nos muito do tema por favor.

Estrarei obrigadíssima com as correções que façam aqui, por favor valeu!

Tchau! Bom fim de semana!


----------



## IsaC

"Uma perguntinha aí galera, a contração de+um=dum existe em português?
é possível usá-la no Brasil? Me expliquem, essa contração terá origem europeia, ou latinoamericana, ou é português para os dois? Só quero saber ("se se pode usar" ou "se pode usar-se") no Brasil se ela for portuguesa. A li na primeira frase colocada pela membro Ancia.

Estareimuito agradecida com as correcções que façam aqui, por favor valeu!"
 
Penso que é correcto dizer-se, embora em Portugal quase ninguém fale assim. Em português de Portugal seria mais correcto dizer _de um._
Não sei qual a origem mas seja qual for, se a contracção é portuguesa pode usá-la no brasil, já que no brasil é essa a língua oficial.
Em todo o caso será melhor algum brasileiro esclarecer melhor quanto ao uso da contracção no brasil.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

IsaC said:


> "Uma perguntinha aí galera, a contração de+um=dum existe em português?
> é possível usá-la no Brasil? Me expliquem, essa contração terá origem europeia, ou latinoamericana, ou é português para os dois? Só quero saber ("se se pode usar" ou "se pode usar-se") no Brasil se ela for portuguesa. A li na primeira frase colocada pela membro Ancia.
> 
> Estareimuito agradecida com as correcções que façam aqui, por favor valeu!"
> 
> Penso que é correcto dizer-se, embora em Portugal quase ninguém fale assim. Em português de Portugal seria mais correcto dizer _de um._
> Não sei qual a origem mas seja qual for, se a contracção é portuguesa pode usá-la no brasil, já que no brasil é essa a língua oficial.
> Em todo o caso será melhor algum brasileiro esclarecer melhor quanto ao uso da contracção no brasil.


 
Será ou não a língua oficial, mas sempre eles (os brasileiros) têm umas frases que nem preferem usar, e muitas outras que corrigem! Por isso perguntei, mesmo temos o exemplo do porque e por que. Nunca vi dum, também queria saber isso, é esse um ponto muito parecido ao "noutro", poucas vezes achei-o no Brasil, bastantes vezes em portugal. 

Olhe nem sabia que estareimuito do estareimuito agradecida escrevia-se assim pegado hehehehe que esgraçado!

Brigada pelas correções, que erros hehe bom bom mas esses são erros de rapidez, tem que compreender, o me explico era meu sim, ou seja eu me explico, hehehehehehehheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh brincando.

bom fim de semana


----------



## IsaC

Peço desculpa pelo "me explico", foi um lapso meu! E o "estarei muito" como já reparou também  É separado, claro.
Independentemente das frases que se usam mais ou menos no brasil eu acho que tudo o que seja reconhecido como português pode ser usado no brasil, usem mais ou usem menos. 
Em todo o caso talvez o melhor seja usar sempre _de um_, porque esse estará sempre correcto!

Quanto ao exemplo que deu do "noutro", em Portugal é o correcto e seria incorrecto dizer "em outro".

Com tantas diferenças estou a ganhar vontade de me informar sobre os acordos relativamente à língua portuguesa, entre Portugal e Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Quanto ao exemplo que deu do "noutro", em Portugal é o correcto e seria incorrecto dizer "em outro".



Olá IsaC,

discordo em absoluto quando diz que em Portugal é incorrecto dizer/escrever _em outro_. Aliás, não há nenhuma regra que diga que é obrigatório fazer essa contracção. Mais uma vez, isso fica ao critério de cada um ou pode ter que ver com usos regionais/nacionais.
Já aqui tivemos vários debates sobre este tema, basta fazer uma busca no fórum.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## IsaC

Talvez tenha razão, tenho que me informar sobre essa questão, mas eu nunca ouvi ninguém, em Portugal, dizer "em outro".


----------

